# What two major cities have the most comfortable climate in your countries?



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

Pick two major cities from your country that you consider to have the most comfortable or the best climates. In my definition of a comfortable climate, the average summer highs must not exceed 70 F/ 21 C and winter must not be colder than -20 F/ -28.8 C. Following this criteria, the only two cities in the USA that have comfortable weather year-round are Anchorage and San Francisco. I prefer the climate of Anchorage over S.F. due to the presence of a real winter. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_francisco#Climate
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchorage#Climate

Let's go around the globe, I'm interested in hearing about the European countries, especially the Scandinavian regions. If possible, please post a link to the yearly weather averages of your cities.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I suppose we all have different definitions of a comfortable climate. In Canada it would be widely considered that Vancouver and Victoria have the "most comfortable" climates, and they are pretty similar to some cities in England. I like their milder winters, but I do not like the cooler summers that come along with a Maritime climate. Also, a person has to not mind rain, for there are a lot of "rain days" per year there.


----------



## marobara (Sep 21, 2009)

Most countries don't vary much climate-wise, so picking two different cities would mean picking the very same climate. Also, the comfort of climate doesn't lie just in the mean temperatures.

I come from Kraków in Poland, which would appear to have a very nice mild climate (daily mean around 20 C in summer and -2 C in winter). But then, the extreme values are very far apart (low -30 C, high +37 C which makes 67 C amplitude - this is a lot). Also, the weather is quite unpredictable (eg. in July there can be a week of heavy rain and 10 - 15 C and the one just afterwards would be hot, sunny and way over 30 C). This is pretty much the same climate you would encounter in Germany, Czech Republic, Slovakia or Austria orthe rest of Central Europe - they all follow the same patterns, only the figures can be slightly different.

More data here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraków#Climate

I must say I was quite disappointed with the weather in SF. Even in the middle of summer the temperatures rarely exceed 20 C and mornings and evenings can get very cold which is not what one would expect from sunny California.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

marobara said:


> I must say I was quite disappointed with the weather in SF. Even in the middle of summer the temperatures rarely exceed 20 C and mornings and evenings can get very cold which is not what one would expect from sunny California.


"The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco." Mark Twain

San Francisco is always cold and foggy. I've never been to the Bay Area and thought, "Gee, it's a warm one today." Personally, I've always found my own city's climate one of the best in the United States, although most people in California wold laugh that off. You get three distinct seasons, the weather isn't that extreme, and the heat is always dry.


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

marobara said:


> I must say I was quite disappointed with the weather in SF. Even in the middle of summer the temperatures rarely exceed 20 C and mornings and evenings can get very cold which is not what one would expect from sunny California.


SF has the best summer weather in the US, considering how much of the country is suffering under triple digit heat, 40C+ /100F right now. You should be glad to have been in SF. Best is obviously subjective, but most Americans will agree that 60-70F is perfect weather for the outdoor.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

San Diego and Los Angeles I think most would agree.

If you were to talk about east of the Rockies I would personally pick somewhere like Knoxville, Tennessee or if don't mind hot and muggy summers Key West, Florida.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

In Mexico I believe Toluca with about 2 million inhabitants and maybe Mexico City with 20millions, Tijuana with aout 2 million, Puebla with 3 million. Those have the best climates but there is no major city in Mexico having less than 21°C of highest average high. The average of those cities in summer is between 22°C and 28°C and the average least in winter is between 5°C and -7°C


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

kaul said:


> SF has the best summer weather in the US, considering how much of the country is suffering under triple digit heat, 40C+ /100F right now. You should be glad to have been in SF. Best is obviously subjective, but most Americans will agree that 60-70F is perfect weather for the outdoor.


This is just wrong. I have spent many summers in SF and the weather is quite bad. Mark Twain just about nailed it. The days are often overcast, chilly and breezy and the nights frequently have a very strong wind blowing fog down the streets. Really miserable weather. I will agree that most of the rest of the Bay Area has mostly pleasant, mild summers.

Falls are actually much nicer. Sept and October are the best months in SF since the winds through the Golden Gate die down.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

nomarandlee said:


> San Diego and Los Angeles I think most would agree.
> 
> If you were to talk about east of the Rockies I would personally pick somewhere like Knoxville, Tennessee or if don't mind hot and muggy summers Key West, Florida.


If you exclude Hawaii, LA and SD is just a no-brainer.

East of the Rockies is an interesting discussion. I have heard people from almost every city on the East Coast claim they are the best . The Southerners claim that their particular city is milder than other southern cities; the northerners claim they are less cold in winter than everything north of them and less hot in summer than everything south.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to agree with San Diego and Los Angeles.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

'Comfortable' by general rule falls within 60F to 80F range average temp and not constantly humid, windy, wet/rainy, or cloudy.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For The Philippines, it would be Tagaytay and Baguio City. Both cities are at a higher altitude and its cooler compared to the tropical climate of most Pinoy cities.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

In England pretty much all cities are the same climate wise. Things do get a bit colder in the north but only by a few degrees C.

London has an average high of 23c whilst Manchester has 20c


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

I choose Denver and Portland, OR. I do understand why people would go with San Diego and L.A. though.


----------



## ElOhEl (Jun 24, 2010)

San Diego then L.A.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dublin has an average high of 20C in summer and around a high of 5C-7C in winter, what makes the weather miserable here is the consistant rain year round and grey and dull skies. Also the high humidity in summer makes me sweat a lot.


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

San Diego and LA, by general consensus on many weather polls conducted, do not have the most comfortable climates. They are some of the driest, probably the driest major cities in US besides Phoenix, and do not have a four season climate that most people prefer. LA in particular is very prone to heat waves during the summer. San Francisco is on the less extreme of the marine climates group and Anchorage has the four seasons that will meet the need of those who prefer such.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I like *Londrina*: Jan 29.6°C/19.5°C, Jul 22.7°C/11.0°C and _1,588 mm_ rainfall/year and *Porto Alegre*: Jan 30.2°C/20.5°C, Jul 19.7°C/10.7°C and _1,347 mm_ rainfall/year, although I'd prefer colder winters in Londrina and cooler summers in Porto Alegre and more rain for both. The problem in Londrina are the winters, as most people don't have heating and things get pretty unconfortable on those days when temperatures are around 0-3°C.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

kaul said:


> San Diego and LA, by general consensus on many weather polls conducted, do not have the most comfortable climates. They are some of the driest, probably the driest major cities in US besides Phoenix, and do not have a four season climate that most people prefer. LA in particular is very prone to heat waves during the summer. San Francisco is on the less extreme of the marine climates group and Anchorage has the four seasons that will meet the need of those who prefer such.


you cant describe the LA (or SD and the rest of California's weather for that matter) in such a broad stroke. LA itself has at least 5 different micro climates with a 50 miles range from the ocean. on any given summer day, it can be 75, breezy and slightly humid at the beach, 85 in downtown LA (10 miles away), 95 and dry in the valley (20 miles from the beach) 65, humid and rainy in the Mountains (40 miles away) and 120 and dry as hell in the desert (50 miles away).

conversely, in winter it could be 60 and clear in downtown and it could be a blizzard in the mountains.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

L.A, San Diego and Honolulu for the US. I personally like more rain, so would add Seattle and Portland.


----------



## masterchivas (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah... but all the smog thing on the other hand...

and i chose Guadalajara and Morelia cuz they're much better than all the northern cities


----------



## schweitzerdude (Sep 1, 2010)

*LA & SD if you are near the coast, otherwise...*

I lived in Long Beach, CA, USA, a mile from the ocean. No A/C needed in the summer. But I like a little greener landsape, so I don't mind a wet and drippy winter; therefore:
Seattle, WA, USA
Portland, OR, USA

If I were Canadian, Victoria or Vancouver BC would be my choice. Since I don't like hot weather, anything over 70F/21C and I get cranky.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Manila-X said:


> Both are not *major cities*.


Malaybalay ( Pop 144,000) is a much bigger city than Tagaytay ( Pop. 61,000).


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

masterchivas said:


> yeah... but all the smog thing on the other hand...
> 
> and i chose Guadalajara and Morelia cuz they're much better than all the northern cities


The smog these days is minimum, this year we are having record days of clear days, you can see all the mountains perfectly compared to the 80's, and Mexico City, Toluca, Puebla and Tijuana I think that are the ones which have the best weather


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Funchal, Madeira seems pretty nice:










If you like more sun and don't mind wetter winters, Lisbon is not bad either


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Ushuaia and Mar del Plata, I'd say. Bahia Blanca has a lovely climate too. Buenos Aires and Rosario could be very hot in the summer


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Bricken Ridge said:


> Malaybalay ( Pop 144,000) is a much bigger city than Tagaytay ( Pop. 61,000).


This is not about size but *importance* when we talk about major cities. San Jose is bigger than San Francisco but the latter is more known globally.

As with your case, Tagaytay is much known throughout The Philippines than Malaybalay.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Boston and Seattle.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It is according to your preference. If you are American and you are comfortable with a 4 seasoned climate then it would be Midwest or Northeastern cities say NY, Boston or Chicago. 

If you like mild to cool climate then you would pick California cities sa LA or SF.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Yup I personally find SF winters way too cold. And summers in LA are hot (which I dont mind) but the sun is very strong, which makes feel like your skin is burning whenever you're outdoors (even with sunscreen). SF is nice though if you're away from the city itself, most of the areas near the bay have warm, but not hot, summers, and cool winters (I consider them cold, though, since I think 0-5C is cold)

I actually love the weather in Hong Kong, mild winters and hot, but wet summers, if only it wasn't so polluted (which adds to the mugginess). 

Otherwise I haven't stayed long enough in better climates.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> ^^ Yup I personally find SF winters way too cold. And summers in LA are hot (which I dont mind) but the sun is very strong, which makes feel like your skin is burning whenever you're outdoors (even with sunscreen). SF is nice though if you're away from the city itself, most of the areas near the bay have warm, but not hot, summers, and cool winters (I consider them cold, though, since I think 0-5C is cold)
> 
> I actually love the weather in Hong Kong, mild winters and hot, but wet summers, if only it wasn't so polluted (which adds to the mugginess).
> 
> Otherwise I haven't stayed long enough in better climates.


True about SF winters though it is not snowy unlike the cities further up north. 

LA summers are warm though its cool air can make up for it. 

HK summers can get really hot and humid plus the heat building effect and cold air-conditioning inside buildings.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

San Diego is perfect, no need for AC or a heater, really! 

I dunno about LA, I just went up this weekend to the Valley and it was 105!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hngcm said:


> San Diego is perfect, no need for AC or a heater, really!
> 
> I dunno about LA, I just went up this weekend to the Valley and it was 105!


The Valley can get warm but not humid. 

Since Tijuana is right beside San Diego, both cities have similar weather.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

hngcm said:


> San Diego is perfect, no need for AC or a heater, really!
> 
> I dunno about LA, I just went up this weekend to the Valley and it was 105!


yes but it was 85 in downtown and 78 at the beach.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

My mom lives in Culver City right close to Marina Del Rey. So the climate there is much cooler than in The Valley.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Manila-X said:


> This is not about size but *importance* when we talk about major cities. San Jose is bigger than San Francisco but the latter is more known globally.
> 
> As with your case, Tagaytay is much known throughout The Philippines than Malaybalay.




What are you talking about? Malaybalay is the capital of the prosperous province of Bukidnon, and hence a major city. Tagaytay is mostly a bedroom and weekender spot for tired Metro Manilans who would come for its views on the volcano rim.


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

In *Spain*, *Las Palmas de Gran Canaria* or *Santa Cruz de Tenerife*. In the first one, the coolest month is January, with a maximun of 20.6ºC and a minimun of 14.7ºC, and the hottest month is August, with a maximum temperature of 27.5ºC and a minimun one of 21.2ºC.

Madrid doesn't have a bad climate and almost every coastal city where, however, summer can be a little intolerable because of the humidity, combined with temperatures of 30 degrees. But, in summer, you only have to go to the beach or to the north of Spain, with a British like weather, or go up to any of the country mountains or the north of la meseta, where temperatures can be 10ºC or more cooler.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Alvr23 said:


> In *Spain*, *Las Palmas de Gran Canaria* or *Santa Cruz de Tenerife*. In the first one, the coolest month is January, with a maximun of 20.6ºC and a minimun of 14.7ºC, and the hottest month is August, with a maximum temperature of 27.5ºC and a minimun one of 21.2ºC.
> 
> Madrid doesn't have a bad climate and almost every coastal city where, however, summer can be a little intolerable because of the humidity, combined with temperatures of 30 degrees. But, in summer, you only have to go to the beach or to the north of Spain, with a British like weather, or go up to any of the country mountains or the north of la meseta, where temperatures can be 10ºC or more cooler.



I personally liked Granada's weather during the peak of summer even though it's way southern. San Sebastian's climes are milder also.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

I like cold-temperate weathers with an annual average between 5 and 16 degrees. My city - 5,7°C:










The highest maximum we've ever had is 29,4°C and minimum, -25°C.


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

Malayabalay City And Tagaytay City also for me.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

What definition of comfort are we using? Physiologically, there is a defined range by which the majority of human beings will function more efficiently in terms of regulation mechanisms (sweating, shriving, pumping extra heat or dehydrating), which is a function of air temperature, wind speed and humidity.

For low wind (2ms²<speed<5ms²) and 55-65% relative humidity, the thermal comfort zone will be on the 22-24 oC range.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Xvr said:


> Thats not true! the whole world knows that ones you cross the border it turns from this
> 
> Haven't you seen The Simpons


Lol true, my mistake :|


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Xvr said:


> Thats not true! the whole world knows that ones you cross the border it turns from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually a good point about perceptions. TJ doesn't create the same image as LA or SD; more like Arizona (desert). But as long as you stay near the coast, all 3 have very nice climates, and all 3 can get very hot in summer if you go too far inland.


----------



## Xvr (Dec 1, 2005)

by the why it was *once, not ones... sorry, my bad


----------



## Duideka (Feb 17, 2010)

Australia. Hope this post is not too long... I know the OP said just 2, but pretty much everyone is doing something different 

*I prefer cool, rainy, cloudy climates, so I'll start with those:*

My favorite place with decent population is Hobart, 0.25 million population:









Melbourne is a second, and is much larger at 4.0 million people:









Sydney is also alright, and 4,5 million:









Canberra is the coldest 'big' city (in winter) with about 0.5 million in Canberra and nearby Queanbeyan - it's summers are rather warm but it's winters are fairly cold, it is likely the largest city in Australia that would recieve snow a handful of times a year, although it usually never be heavy enough to do more than just make small splotches and it's usually just sleet:









*Depending on what you prefer we probably have a climate in Australia to suit all. Here are some more extreme examples, these are not large cities like above:*

Coldest (winter)









Coldest (all year round) - this would be my favorite if it wasn't just a small fishing town with a few thousand population 









*Both of the above can get snow, enough to cover ground completely in any month and have fairly reliable snowcover in winter, the first is a ski resort that also has snow machines and whatnot, nearby is another place called Thredbo which is a fully functioning town, pretty modern too. On the other hand if you prefer hotter climates:*

Brisbane 2 million









Darwin 0.2 million









As you can see, there is ALOT of difference - it is certainly possible to at times see -15°C and more than 45°C recorded in the same day across the country. As we speak, the hottest place in Australia is Phosphate Hill, QLD at 35.2°C (8:30PM there) and the coldest is Mount Baw Baw, VIC at -0.2°C (9:30PM there)


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Darwin looks good for retirees to spend the winter: warm and dry. Not a good summer rendezvous place with all that raind though.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Sidney temps looks awesome for me.


----------



## Harry_Harry (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice and Marseille in France
Rome and then I'd say Naples or Palermo in Italy


----------



## Harry_Harry (Jan 2, 2009)

On the other hand, if you like colder weather I'd say

Turin and Trieste in Italy
Paris and Strasbourg in France


----------



## RickyUK (Oct 8, 2011)

in the UK i would say Plymouth and Brighton


----------



## robthefool (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the climate of London. There is often a stereotype that the UK is wet and rainy and cool all the time, but this actually isn't true for most of England. The south east has almost continental type summers and doesn't really follow the rest of the UK. For example it is not rare for it to be 30C in London (86F) and just 18C (65F) in Newcastle a few hundred miles north. The west coasts and north of the midlands is where the weather starts getting dodgy, but London actually has a very nice climate. 

London is dry most of the year (actually one of the driest cities in Europe) with winter highs anywhere from 5C-15C (40-60F) generally. Summer temps are warm and it is much sunnier than most other areas of the UK. The July average max is about 23/24C (75F)and the average low is about 14C (58F) Usually I find July and August to be the most reliable months in terms of warm weather, it doesn't drop below 20C normally during these months and we see 30C probably about 5 times each summer.

The only bad thing is that when it gets hot, it is very uncomfortable because it's usually accompanied with high humidity, in June this year it was 33C during the day but the feel like factor was about 40C because of high humidity and it only drops to about 20C at night during heatwaves. 

Spring and Autumn are changeable but it can be nice as well, April this year was very nice as we had an early blast of summer with most days about 23-27C (73-80F) and even late September and October this year were nice - we reached 30C on the 1st of October this year (86F)


----------



## sx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think we can all agree that Sydney has the best weather 

C'mon look at it, plenty of sunshine, rarely drops below 5C in winter & apart from a month or so in summer where it gets to 40C,its perfect. **** knows how people can live in places where it snows 6 months of a year.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

kaul said:


> SF has the best summer weather in the US, considering how much of the country is suffering under triple digit heat, 40C+ /100F right now. You should be glad to have been in SF. Best is obviously subjective, but most Americans will agree that 60-70F is perfect weather for the outdoor.


I'm sorry to bring you down of that cloud, but that title belongs to San Diego. He asked for major cities. SF is too rainy and cold in winter.


----------



## [email protected]@r (Nov 9, 2011)

Any city that sun shines almost everyday, and 3 or 4 days per month rains. I dont know that city.


----------



## [email protected]@r (Nov 9, 2011)

sx1 said:


> I think we can all agree that Sydney has the best weather
> 
> C'mon look at it, plenty of sunshine, rarely drops below 5C in winter & apart from a month or so in summer where it gets to 40C,its perfect. **** knows how people can live in places where it snows 6 months of a year.


kay:


----------



## [email protected]@r (Nov 9, 2011)

I like any city with a lot of sunny days, because I wil turn the air conditioning system anyway  The most important is to see a big blue sky and a great Sun!


----------



## motion (Oct 13, 2009)

hmm i dont know those figures for sydney are not accurate - isnt that downtown sydney when they say sydney where in real life the majority of sydney is not downtown and in the west it gets up to 7 degrees hotter than downtown during any given summer day.
and for all foreigners when sydney hits 5c in winter - which must be a night time temperature that is very rare - its normally around 20c in the winter and nearly always sunny. i think australia is a lot hotter than people consider it. its very uncomfortable in the summer if u aint used to the heat u would struggle and does not really cool down at night like California for instance.


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

In Sweden, the two biggest cities, Stockholm and Gothenburg, actually lie quite close to each other (though on the opposite coast from each other), so both have pretty similar climate. 

In general though, Stockholm has warmer summers and colder winters than Gothenburg.

_*Summer:*_
*Stockholm*: 
average high in July: 21.9C (71.4F)
average low in July: 13.4C (56.1F)

*Gothenburg*: 
average high in July: 20C (68F)
average low in July: 12C (54F)

_*Winter:*_
*Stockholm*: 
average high in January: -0.7C (30.7F)
average low in January: -5C (23F)

*Gothenburg*: 
average high in January: 1C (34F)
average low in January: -4C (25F)

Stockholm is also sunnier than Gothenburg.

Average number of sunshine hours/year: 
*Stockholm* - 1 823.9 hours
*Gothenburg* - 1 722 hours

And Stockholm also happens to be drier than Gothenburg.

Average precipitation per year: 
*Stockholm* - 540 mm (21.26 inches)
*Gothenburg* - 776 mm (30.55 inches)

In all, I think Stockholm edges out Gothenburg. It feels sunnier in the summer, and there's more snow and less rain during winter.


----------



## kevi (Dec 7, 2010)

sx1 said:


> I think we can all agree that Sydney has the best weather
> 
> C'mon look at it, plenty of sunshine, rarely drops below 5C in winter & apart from a month or so in summer where it gets to 40C,its perfect. **** knows how people can live in places where it snows 6 months of a year.


You're talking only about Australia right? 

San Diego chews Sydney up and spits it out in disgust when it comes to weather. 

Warmer in winter, cooler in summer, more sunshine, 1/3 less rainy days.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Venezuela:*

LOS TEQUES: temperatures between 18º and 26ºC all the year.
MERIDA: temperatures between 14º and 25ºC all the year


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Resident said:


> I choose Denver and Portland, OR.


I second this. I say Portland over Seattle since Portland is generally a LITTLE warmer in the summer and can get a LITTLE more snow in the winter. We're not talking much though.

I like Denver because it has 4 seasons where the winter gets a lot of snow and the summer is hot and dry. I was born there and sometimes wish my parents hadn't moved away when I was a baby lol.


----------



## motion (Oct 13, 2009)

kevi said:


> You're talking only about Australia right?
> 
> San Diego chews Sydney up and spits it out in disgust when it comes to weather.
> 
> Warmer in winter, cooler in summer, more sunshine, 1/3 less rainy days.


I agree on the summer thing and rain but no way winter. Winter is freezing in san diego!!!!!! whereas winter does not exist in sydney only at night.


----------



## michaelkervins (Nov 22, 2011)

I live in India. There are different different places have differ climate. According to me The best two comfortable climate cities are Shimla and Kullu manali. They are in north of our country.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

The best in Mexico must be the central cities such as

Mexico City 20million
Toluca City 2 million
Puebla 3 million
Pachuca 0.5 million
Querétaro 1 million

But the best for me are Mexico City and Toluca


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

michaelkervins said:


> I live in India. There are different different places have differ climate. According to me The best two comfortable climate cities are Shimla and Kullu manali. They are in north of our country.


Is not that cold, maybe in the low 40's. Unless that is too cold for u.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

best climate in India between oct.-may is in Goa imo.


----------



## Duideka (Feb 17, 2010)

Occit said:


> *Venezuela:*


Latin America is surely a land of extremes, maybe even more so than Australia - it's very interesting to see cities so close to one another, one might be total tropical climate and the other freezing mountain climate 

I think my 2 favorite large cities in Latin America with good climates are: Bogota, Colombia (9.6 million)









And La Paz, Bolivia (2 million)









Both climates are incredibly stable throughout the year 

Mexico City looks very nice too 

Talking about Australia again, I think I found my favorite climate of all - it is the mountain/hills above Hobart (0.21 million) - the peak itself has noone living there but some of the lower slopes do which are probably only slightly warmer. 









And yes, I am a closet Eskimo - maybe I should move to Antarctica


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Miami & Honolulu


----------



## kevi (Dec 7, 2010)

motion said:


> I agree on the summer thing and rain but no way winter. Winter is freezing in san diego!!!!!! whereas winter does not exist in sydney only at night.



In their coldest month San Diego's average high is 65.8 degrees, low is 48.9 vs's 61.3 and 46.4 for Sydney. 

Here's a calculator if you struggle with arithmetic:
http://www.calculator.com/pantaserv/makecalc


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

1772 said:


> *Miami* & Honolulu


You gotta be kidding. :lol:


----------



## sshenzhuzhu (Oct 19, 2011)

This is just wrong. I have spent many summers in SF and the weather is quite bad. Mark Twain just about nailed it.wedding dresses 2012 The days are often overcast, chilly and breezy and the nights frequently have a very strong wind blowing fog down the streets. Really miserable weather.vintage wedding dresses I will agree that most of the rest of the Bay Area has mostly pleasant, mild summers


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

sx1 said:


> I think we can all agree that Sydney has the best weather
> 
> C'mon look at it, plenty of sunshine, rarely drops below 5C in winter & apart from a month or so in summer where it gets to 40C,its perfect. **** knows how people can live in places where it snows 6 months of a year.


It's too unpredictable for me. I have been there for the summer a few times and it was pretty cold for quite a few dats. More towards Queensland (around Byron Bay) the weather is more pleasant overall.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

kaul said:


> SF has the best summer weather in the US, considering how much of the country is suffering under triple digit heat, 40C+ /100F right now. You should be glad to have been in SF. Best is obviously subjective, but most Americans will agree that 60-70F is perfect weather for the outdoor.


I have read that people perform best at work and play at about 21 celsius which is about high 60s fahrenheit. Thus that would probably be the optimum and you are as a consequence correct.

I've done a share of travelling and living here and there and regard London ( often criticised for its weather ) as almost ideal. Occasional cold spells in winter and occasional uncomfortble "city heat" summer episodes but otherwise near perfect.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

caster09 said:


> n NW-Europe (Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Northern France, UK, Ireland, most parts of Germany, Denmark, even South Sweden, climate is mostly the same with little or no difference at all. Only a few C.
> 
> In summer you have to go to southern France to notice real difference. In winter the difference starts to be noticable in Poland and central Sweden.
> 
> So I would say the nearest comfortable city climate for me is Nice in France.


I spent 2 weeks in Beziers, southern France in late june this year, the temperature was about 23-27 C. The water in the mediterrainan was only 18 C when we arrived. That was a disappointment. I thought it would be warmer. Allthough northern Germany sometimes had temperatures as low as 15 C and rain under that period.


----------



## AdayGC (Apr 20, 2007)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, the capital of Gran Canaria, was ranked as the city with the best climate in the world in a 1996 scientific study called ‘Pleasant Weather Ratings’, by Thomas Whitmore, director of research on climatology at Syracuse University, New York.

Whitmore studied many years of official weather data for 600 cities worldwide, making comparisons with the ideal living and holiday weather conditions. The conclusion he reached was that Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is the only city in the world that deserves to be awarded a full 100 score for its perfect climate.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

michaelkervins said:


> I live in India. There are different different places have differ climate. According to me The best two comfortable climate cities are Shimla and Kullu manali. They are in north of our country.


Shimla and Manali are not major cities !
Shimla is a hill station and Manali is a ski resort !


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I like a more extreme climate with 'real weather'

-10c in winter with loads of snow and 30c in summer with loads of sun and not much rain...


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

for the *Philippines*, it's


*BAGUIO CITY*

Highly urbanized city in northern Luzon in the Philippines.. The city is at an altitude of approximately 1500 meters (5100 ft) in the Luzon tropical pine forests ecoregion conducive to the growth of mossy plants and orchids.. According to the 2007 census, Baguio City has a population of 301,926..

Baguio City features a subtropical highland climate under the Koppen climate classification. The city is known for its mild climate. It is because of this that Baguio is nicknamed the "Summer Capital of the Philippines". Owing to its high elevation, the temperature in the city is 8 degrees Celsius lower compared to the average temperature of the rest of the country..

*Average temperature ranges from 15 to 23 degrees Celsius.* It is usually lower during the late and early months of the year. The *lowest recorded temperature was 6.3 degrees Celsius*.. This is in contrast to the all-time high of 30.4 degrees Celsius.. *Baguio seldom exceeds 26 degrees Celsius even during the warmest part of the year..*

_TODAY'S WEATHER:_ 72°F | 60°F , Currently: 64°F




*TAGAYTAY CITY*

Second class city in the province of Cavite, Philippines. Only 55 km (34 mi) away from Manila.. 2007 population was 61,623..

Tagaytay City's climate is characterized by *relatively low temperature, low humidity*.. The City is *endowed with a cool and invigorating climate with an average temperature of 22.7 °C.* Situated approximately 600 meters above sea level, *the city is misty and is relatively cooler* during the months of December, January and February... Tagaytay has an average humidity of 78% which *makes the city cooler than Metro Manila* where relative humidity exceeds 81%...

_TODAY'S WEATHER:_ 82°F | 70°F , Currently: 78°F


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Most people would say Los Angeles and San Diego but I like rainy climates.


Personally, I would chose Seattle and Portland, but also the Smokies of East TN and Western NC.

Few people know this but the Smokies actually have a Maritime climate with rainforests in the higher elevations. In fact, a lot of the forests higher up in the Smokies almost exactly resemble the forests of Western Oregon and Washington.

Many locations in the Smokies receiver over 100 inches of rain a year.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Another city with pretty cool climate down here is Ensenada in Baja California.

Average Temps:

Jan 18/3
Feb 18/6
Mar 19/9
Abr 19/11
May 20/12
Jun 22/12
Jul 23/15
Ago 24/16
Sep 24/14
Oct 22/11
Nov 22/6
Dic 19/4

The rainy season is in Winter but receives less than 300mm of rain per year.


----------

